# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Robusto Cigar Review - Tasty Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found this to be a very enjoyable stick to smoke and relax with, it burned extremely well and had very rich mixed flavors that were very nice to ...

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Robusto Cigar Review - Tasty Cigar


----------

